# BRZ! Will bike fit inside?



## nynomad (Sep 7, 2006)

Looking at the Subaru BRZ. Anyone seen one? Will a bike fit inside - rear seats folded down and both wheels off the bike?

Or better yet know of a trailer hitch that might be available - I know it's really to early for that.

Really want that car but it needs to haul my bike.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

I doubt it, but maybe. I think it's gonna be about Miata-size


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Doubt it, I looked at a few other cars recently, nissan 370Z and corvette, they are nearly impossible to fit a bike into, not that I'd want to in a car like that. I was looking more along the lines of having some decent storage for a few bags. These cars are extremely limited as far as that is concerned, I'd imagine the BRZ is the same way. It's bigger than a Miata for sure, but not by much. The rear wheels/axle and the sloping roofline give you an idea of the space back there, but I'd imgaine it's almost nil. A few people have fit bikes inside the 370, but it's tight and not all bikes will fit. You're screwing up the interior anyways when you cram a bike in such a car. Inevitably it will get messed up.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

It is halfway between a miata and a genesis coupe. Word is you can fit a set of four tires in it, so maybe a bike will fit. 

Where are you located? The Subaru dealer i work for will have one from SoA for people to sit in, for a few days at the end of this month.


----------



## Rooney (Feb 10, 2012)

nynomad said:


> Will a bike fit inside - rear seats folded down and both wheels off the bike?


Rear seats? are you sure you are talking about the right car? If it has rear seats, consider me in the market...


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

The BRZ is supposedly very wide. The 4 track tire capability means you have a shot at fitting with both wheels off and the seatpost out.

A trailer hitch will definitely be available. The autocross and track guys are going to snap up the BRZ/FT86 like crazy and they all want to tow tire trailers even if 4 R compounds fit inside.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

My buddy works for the local subaru dealer and hes supposed to let me know when they get the first BRZ in. Ill be sure to take my bike and see if they'll let me test fit or at least measure.


----------



## nynomad (Sep 7, 2006)

SuperSlow35th said:


> My buddy works for the local subaru dealer and hes supposed to let me know when they get the first BRZ in. Ill be sure to take my bike and see if they'll let me test fit or at least measure.


That would be great!


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

only 6000 BRZ's are coming to North America......approx 2-3 per dealer !!
I pre ordered a Black M6 few months ago from my local dealership, should be a fun DD

:::::......


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

It would probably fit inside the genesis.. which is the same car, only better, nicer, and faster


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

Ride2Suffer said:


> only 6000 BRZ's are coming to North America......approx 2-3 per dealer !!


Maybe not. If Subaru won't deliver, Toyota will. I predict lots of early adopters will pay thousands over sticker only to be disappointed 3 months later as supply increases. Thetruthaboutcars posted an article about the allegedly limited supply a couple days ago.

I would love one in 3 years after the original owners pay for depreciation.


----------



## nynomad (Sep 7, 2006)

RetroGrouchNJ said:


> Maybe not. If Subaru won't deliver, Toyota will. I predict lots of early adopters will pay thousands over sticker only to be disappointed 3 months later as supply increases. Thetruthaboutcars posted an article about the allegedly limited supply a couple days ago.
> 
> I would love one in 3 years after the original owners pay for depreciation.


So far every dealer I have spoken with it's MSRP no mark up.

1st on list - WRB 6sp Limited - MSRP.

Won't be selling mine in three years.


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

I work at a Subaru dealer and we got the first BRZ accessory brochures a few weeks ago, I'll check and see if it shows a trailer hitch or not :thumbsup:


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

I'll amend my markup comment from above. I re-read a review from someone who builds track cars and supplies a variety of very nice go-fast hardware for said track cars (real suspension, not "lowering kits" or "coil overs"). After spending a day crawling all over one, he said the dealer was selling for MSRP but was automatically tacking on all sorts of crap including $1000 paint protection.


----------



## nynomad (Sep 7, 2006)

crfnick56 said:


> i work at a subaru dealer and we got the first brz accessory brochures a few weeks ago, i'll check and see if it shows a trailer hitch or not :thumbsup:


thanks!


----------



## Rooney (Feb 10, 2012)

i'll amend my comment from above, it is a four seater for sure... sorry.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

As a subaru salesperson i can say that there likely wont be an OEM hitch. Otherwise we would have them for Legacy and Impreza. Curt or Hidden Hitch or whoever will surely fill that need.

If anyone is near Philadelphia, my dealer will have one to sit in on March 28, PM me for details. 

If you want in on a 2012, almost all will be presold- try to get your order in at your dealer. Delivery will be staggered from May to November.


----------



## Knight511 (Nov 26, 2010)

I bet if you are devoted, it will fit. I ONLY say this because a friend of mine had an RX8 and would put his FSR inside the car to go ride... wheels off and a little magic.


----------



## Ride2Suffer (Dec 14, 2008)

https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-r6jVVpR9nqU/T2ejUcalHDI/AAAAAAAAAbg/Yh1zgOn14B4/s671/IMG_0349.JPG


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

You can fit an XXL 29er in there.



It looks like Subaru is planning on producing up to 100,000 units per year, according to autoblog.com. I bet the typical 30 to 50% will come to the US so I don't think there will be any significant shortage to justify dealer markups. The big question... When will they announce the turbo version?


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

RetroGrouchNJ said:


> You can fit an XXL 29er in there.
> 
> It looks like Subaru is planning on producing up to 100,000 units per year, according to autoblog.com. I bet the typical 30 to 50% will come to the US so I don't think there will be any significant shortage to justify dealer markups. The big question... When will they announce the turbo version?


Doubtedly ever. There was conversation of this on a local performance car forum im on. Basically to make the car handle like they wanted Subaru placed the engine very low and far back into the car in order to give it a low center of gravity. In doing this the engine is damned near sitting on the engine cradle. The lack of room for turbos would make even a single turbo version a technical nightmare. I would bet if you see anything it would be a twin screw supercharger version. Which TRD has a hard on for. And being a shared platform I wouldnt be suprised if the BRz STi would get the s/c treatment as well. Which IMO, would be just dandy.


----------



## nynomad (Sep 7, 2006)

Ride2Suffer said:


> https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-r6jVVpR9nqU/T2ejUcalHDI/AAAAAAAAAbg/Yh1zgOn14B4/s671/IMG_0349.JPG


Hey thanks for the pics. I was there that day they were measuring (so was I)
The problem spot is the pass through height is only 12" .

Doesnt look good.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

RetroGrouch did you mean 100,000 BRZ's??? I think not.

I see someone beat me to the measurement pics, lol. It just showed up at our dealer today:









I was going to stuff the 19" Trek Marlin we have in the showroom into it and take pics. I know without doing that that it will fit if you take off the wheels. If anyone is still interested I can do it later tonight when we get slow.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

From that angle it looks like a Lotus


----------



## nynomad (Sep 7, 2006)

XJaredX said:


> RetroGrouch did you mean 100,000 BRZ's??? I think not.
> 
> I see someone beat me to the measurement pics, lol. It just showed up at our dealer today:
> 
> ...


WOW the car looks great. It's the 12" high pass thru part that has me wondering.

PUT THE BIKE IN! please...


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

Waiting for a turbo model...

Get a seasucker rack and stop worrying about it...lol


----------



## RetroGrouchNJ (Jan 28, 2011)

XJaredX said:


> RetroGrouch did you mean 100,000 BRZ's??? I think not.


Fuji wants to build 100,000 cars a year. That includes the Toyota/Scion badged clones.

"The president of Subaru parent Fuji Heavy Industries says the company wants to build 100,000 copies a year of the BRZ and twin Toyota FT-86/Scion FR-S sports cars, after early orders suggest demand was far greater than expected."

autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/gm-ceo-payday-volvo-passes-jeremy-lin-subaru-131326081.html


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Wanting to and actually doing it are two different things. They can barely keep up with Imprezas and Foresters, so adding another 100,000 out of the same factory, assuming Ota Gunma, is wacky.


----------



## eurospek (Sep 15, 2007)

the-one1 said:


> From that angle it looks like a Lotus


Clearly.

Maybe if you squint.

Real hard.


----------



## whoopwhoop (Nov 7, 2008)

RWD with no turbo? No thanks, I'd much rather have a WRX.


----------



## Dekes (Jan 3, 2007)

Toyota GT86 review - CarBuyer - YouTube


----------



## crfnick56 (Mar 7, 2012)

After looking at the one that the dealership I work at got in I will have to say that I'll pass on this car for sure. Like mentioned above, RWD with no turbo = not as fun as this car could be. 

And as far as the bike in the back, you might as well just let the back seat folded down because there is no way anyone over age 6 is fitting in that backseat anyway!! hahaha.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Go for the hitch mount bike rack when the hitch becomes available. 

With that lift kit, it looks like there will be plenty of clearance to get to most trail heads...slideways.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

"RWD w/ no turbo" = precisely why I love it. It has plenty of power to have fun. It's not about the power, it's about the finesse and litheness. If you want power, you get the WRX.

Interesting how every second comment about the Miata isn't "sucks because it's not a turbo" yet those do rather well for themselves.

Plus, last I checked 200hp in a 2,700 lb car wasn't exactly a lacking of power. I should point out that's slightly better HP/lb than a WRX


----------



## PoorCyclist (Sep 2, 2010)

Someone was able to put in a bike with only front wheel removed, but seemed like have to be very careful because of small trunk opening


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

XJaredX said:


> "RWD w/ no turbo" = precisely why I love it. It has plenty of power to have fun. It's not about the power, it's about the finesse and litheness. If you want power, you get the WRX.
> 
> Interesting how every second comment about the Miata isn't "sucks because it's not a turbo" yet those do rather well for themselves.
> 
> Plus, last I checked 200hp in a 2,700 lb car wasn't exactly a lacking of power. I should point out that's slightly better HP/lb than a WRX


3208/265=12.1 lbs per HP

2700/200=13.5 lbs per HP

um your wrong

Sj


----------



## Dekes (Jan 3, 2007)

Buy a dodge charger. It's a roomy sedan and rear wheel drive as well.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

SlowerJoe said:


> 3208/265=12.1 lbs per HP
> 
> 2700/200=13.5 lbs per HP
> 
> ...


lol I did it backwards. Oh well. It doesn't matter. They are two entirely different cars and if anything, the BRZ is a far better execution of what it is supposed to be than the 2012 WRX. My only complaint is it would have been better off as a 2 seater than a 2+2.

Apples and oranges.

And then someone mentioned a Dodge Charger, which is like apples, oranges, and a pumpkin.

For what it's worth, there is a turbo mule running around Cherry Hill HQ. Or so sayeth my tech friend who took a class there.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a wrx hatch and a family so I am partial
did see the scion version of the brz today and it looked like a cool car 
just not as good in 6 inches of snow is my guess 
cool car for a sing guy but not going to get my fat bike to the trails 

Sj


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

^ indeed. Your WRX is the better way to go for you, by far lol. I need something even bigger than a WRX. When I look at the BRZ's it's with "ok I'll have you like 15 years from now when you're $7,000" thoughts.


----------



## AirKuhl (Jun 11, 2012)

I just got done playing with a friend's BRZ in the parking lot. You're not going to transport a bike inside easily. As others have said, the trunk opening is narrow and the height under the rear bulkhead is low. Also, you need to scoot the front seats up pretty far to let the rear seatbacks fold all the way down.

As far as a hitch goes, the Japanese style low brake/reverse lights would be in the way.

I would get a roof rack.










Sports cars look cool with roof racks. Even underpowered rear wheel drive ones with no turbos.


----------



## Dekes (Jan 3, 2007)

In total size, the BRZ is about 2.5" wider and slightly under 9" longer than a miata


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

BZR is a *BIG* disappointment. Rear seats are useless. Not very attractive in person. Some very weird angles. Looks like it was designed by a committee........front quarter just under the lights should come straight down, sort of sticks out like buck teeth. The one I drove does not like to rev...NO low end torque. Buy a 3-4 year old Boxter for the same money!


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

It looks cool, and that's all it has going for it.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

> It looks cool,


Look again, it does not even have that going for it...


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

Yogii said:


> Look again, it does not even have that going for it...


Truth. I retract my previous statement.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Yogii said:


> BZR is a *BIG* disappointment. Rear seats are useless. Not very attractive in person. Some very weird angles. Looks like it was designed by a committee........front quarter just under the lights should come straight down, sort of sticks out like buck teeth. The one I drove does not like to rev...NO low end torque. Buy a 3-4 year old Boxter for the same money!


You expected a useable back seat in a car that size??

And of COURSE there's no low end torque. That was never an expectation from the beginning. That aside, if you wanted to get all geeky about it, being that Toyota wanted their version to be an homage to the AE86, that engine was a revver too, not torquey at all.

You guys are all welcome to your own opinions, but much like the Miata, you can't judge the car just by looking at a spec sheet. The beauty is how it all comes together when it's being thrashed. The car is not designed to please everyone, which is why many of you aren't into it. But those who get it, get it.

As far as looks, for a Subaru, it's almost TOO good looking


----------



## One Pivot (Nov 20, 2009)

The original 4age motor was a major turd. I dont know why toyota would intentionally want to pay homage by making the new motor a turd too. 

The Toyota BEAMS 2.0L made 200hp, and it did have torque. It was quite drivable and fun as well, and it was made in 97 or 98. I expected 15 years of development would have resulted in a engine with even more torque at the same power. The engine is a disappointment.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

One Pivot said:


> The original 4age motor was a major turd. I dont know why toyota would intentionally want to pay homage by making the new motor a turd too.
> 
> The Toyota BEAMS 2.0L made 200hp, and it did have torque. It was quite drivable and fun as well, and it was made in 97 or 98. I expected 15 years of development would have resulted in a engine with even more torque at the same power. The engine is a disappointment.


This isn't a Toyota engine. True the engine is a disappointment compared to the previous gen Subie engines in terms of power.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

XJaredX said:


> You guys are all welcome to your own opinions, but much like the Miata, you can't judge the car just by looking at a spec sheet.


The Miata is sh!t too. Both are completely worthless cars.


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

jtmartino said:


> The Miata is sh!t too. Both are completely worthless cars.


Them is fighting words. I love my 95 miata. Did some engine damage though at the last autox event bouncing it off the rev limiter so much with 165k miles on it probably wasn't a great idea. In the middle of swapping in my back up engine.


----------



## Yogii (Jun 5, 2008)

> You expected a useable back seat in a car that size??


Then why bother with it. 8 inches shorter and a hundred pounds lighter would make a huge difference!
Now the new CRX is a nice looking car! Why couldn't Toyoda have just copied that?
Just like the Pontiac Solstice was beautiful, but a real POS...if Mazda had just copies that car...


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

jtmartino said:


> The Miata is sh!t too. Both are completely worthless cars.


LOL ok, whatever. This is where I bow out of this conversation :lol:


----------



## pointerDixie214 (Feb 10, 2009)

jtmartino said:


> The Miata is sh!t too. Both are completely worthless cars.


HAHA Now, you know that you and I get along...

But I am gonna go on a limb and assume you haven't ever driven a Miata.

Not the prettiest, not the fastest, but the Miata is a true driver's car. My mom has a supercharged 99 Miata and I promise I could scare the craft beer right out of you in that thing. 

That said, I have mixed feelings on the BRZ. I get the Scion version. But the BRZ just doesn't seem like something Subaru would/should do.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Subaru was only an only-AWD manfacturer in the U.S. since the 90's, when a marketing exec suggested it to them to help them differentiate themselves from the other Japanese companies. And it worked. 

Subaru dealers in the south have been lobbying for 2WD models for the past few years, but I pray that doesn't come to fruition. 

Having a low-production, RWD driver's car is not a bad thing, because it doesn't overlap with any other product offerings. We have one sitting on our showroom floor (automatic) and most core Outback/Forester-driving customers don't look twice at it. But what it does do is reinforce the sort of waning image of Subaru being an enthusiast brand.

Anyways, yes, a bike fits in the BRZ, that was determined a while ago. /thread


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Yogii said:


> Then why bother with it. 8 inches shorter and a hundred pounds lighter would make a huge difference!
> Now the new CRX is a nice looking car! Why couldn't Toyoda have just copied that?
> Just like the Pontiac Solstice was beautiful, but a real POS...if Mazda had just copies that car...


I just wanted to clarify that you think the CR-Z is better looking than the BRZ. Because I that is what I got from this. Just checking.

This shows beauty is trying in the eye of the beholder


----------



## AirKuhl (Jun 11, 2012)

jtmartino said:


> The Miata is sh!t too. Both are completely worthless cars.


Hmm. Let me guess, SUV fan? Or maybe racing = mashing the gas pedal guy?

Miata's are the most raced cars in the world. The Spec Miata series has some of the best and most competitive amateur racing available. The Miata is one of the best racing and autocross platforms ever developed. It's also one of the few cars that are a lot of fun to drive at 20mph let alone 100mph.

One of the best pure sports cars ever built. And I say that as a track day instructor with a high horsepower Porsche Carrera RSR race car.


----------



## jtmartino (Jul 31, 2008)

canker said:


> Them is fighting words. I love my 95 miata. Did some engine damage though at the last autox event bouncing it off the rev limiter so much with 165k miles on it probably wasn't a great idea. In the middle of swapping in my back up engine.





XJaredX said:


> LOL ok, whatever. This is where I bow out of this conversation :lol:





pointerDixie214 said:


> HAHA Now, you know that you and I get along...
> 
> But I am gonna go on a limb and assume you haven't ever driven a Miata.
> 
> ...





AirKuhl said:


> Hmm. Let me guess, SUV fan? Or maybe racing = mashing the gas pedal guy?
> 
> Miata's are the most raced cars in the world. The Spec Miata series has some of the best and most competitive amateur racing available. The Miata is one of the best racing and autocross platforms ever developed. It's also one of the few cars that are a lot of fun to drive at 20mph let alone 100mph.
> 
> One of the best pure sports cars ever built. And I say that as a track day instructor with a high horsepower Porsche Carrera RSR race car.


Sorry all, I had a bunch of strong beer last night and got a little fiesty!

Miatas aren't crap, but I don't like their styling and I still prefer to drive a mid-engine MR2 (which I have in the garage) or a Boxter.

Sorry about the ridiculous outburst - I <3 Mazdas


----------



## jtorlando25 (Mar 1, 2011)

Of course a conversation about shoving things in a trunk brings out Miata fanboys. :eekster:

When I think Miata:









When I think cheap convertible race car:


----------



## caterhamnut (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok, as there is a blue Lotus above, I am going to shamelessly re-post my pics from the sports car thread 










No turbo. No rear seats.
200bhp
approx 1100lbs (until you strap an Enduro on the back!)

Pure driving.

Anyway - some good reviews of the Toyota version:
Driven: Toyota GT 86

The Toyota FT-86, GT-86, Scion FRS - CHRIS HARRIS ON CARS - YouTube

...sorry for the off-topic picture!


----------



## canker (Jul 26, 2007)

I'd love to have a lotus elise but they still cost a bit more than the $2k I bought my miata for .









If you are going to post gay miata pics at least do it right


----------

